# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  شما چی میگید؟ پزشكي يا دندانپزشكي؟

## sam_9910

ای کسانی که 93 کنکور دادید !! شما کدام را انتخاب می کنید ؟؟؟  پزشكي يا دندانپزشكي یا داروسازی ؟؟؟؟  :Yahoo (65): 
همینطور اگه کسی در هر رشته دانشگاهی از علوم تجربی که هست لطفا بیاد و در مورد رشتش و بازار کارش یه سری توضیحات بده....

با تشکر... :22:  :22: 

دوستان این مقاله 2 صفحه ای رو حتما  بخوانید .... جالبه..... نظرتون رو بعد از خواندن این مقاله بگید ...
عنوان مقاله : تجربی ها پزشکی نروید!!!!
لینک مقاله : pezeshki naravid

----------


## Prison Break

هر کسی به یه رشته ای علاقه داره اما من خودم دندان پزشکی رو ترجیح میدم. هم آینده بهتری داره ( از نظر من ) هم یکم ساده تره توی دانشگاه نسبت به پزشکی.
ولی قبول شدن توی دندانپزشکی به دلیل پذیرش کم ( 1500 نفر ) به مراتب سخت تر از پزشکی

----------


## mohammad^s

> ای کسانی که 93 کنکور دادید !! شما کدام را انتخاب می کنید ؟؟؟  پزشكي يا دندانپزشكي ؟؟؟؟ 
> همینطور اگه کسی در هر رشته دانشگاهی از علوم تجربی که هست لطفا بیاد و در مورد رشتش و بازار کارش یه سری توضیحات بده....
> 
> با تشکر...



من که داروسازری! :Yahoo (8): 

بازار کارشم برام مهم نیس :Yahoo (4):  چون اولا بهش علاقه دارم دوما اعتقاد دارم  اگه اهل درس و تلاش باشی و عاشق رشتت؛تو بدترین رشته هم موفق میشی(دارو سازی که واسه خودش عالمیه!)

شما هم برو دنبال علاقت .ب حرف بقیه زیاد توجه نکن!این سه رشته همشون عیبایی دارن و همینطور برتری هایی نسبت به یکی دیگه .همشونم موافاقا و مخالفایی دارن.
 تو هر سه این رشته ؛هم میتونی به عرش برسی هم فرش! :Yahoo (4): 

شما اگه اهل درس و تلاش باشی  میتونی تخصصتو بگیری و به انتظار و جایگاهی که از رشتت داری برسی.اگه هم نباشی میشی یه پزشک/دندان پزشک عمومی که درآمد ناچیزی(نسبت به این همه سختی این رشته و سالهای طولانی تحصیل) داره و فقط باید دلت خوش باشه که بهت میگن دکتر!

----------


## sam_9910

> من که داروسازری!
> 
> بازار کارشم برام مهم نیس چون اولا بهش علاقه دارم دوما اعتقاد دارم  اگه اهل درس و تلاش باشی و عاشق رشتت؛تو بدترین رشته هم موفق میشی(دارو سازی که واسه خودش عالمیه!)
> 
> شما هم برو دنبال علاقت .ب حرف بقیه زیاد توجه نکن!این سه رشته همشون عیبایی دارن و همینطور برتری هایی نسبت به یکی دیگه .همشونم موافاقا و مخالفایی دارن. 
> 
> شما اگه اهل درس و تلاش باشی  میتونی تخصصتو بگیری و به انتظار و جایگاهی که از رشتت داری برسی.اگه هم نباشی میشی یه پزشک/دندان پزشک عمومی که درآمد ناچیزی(نسبت به این همه سختی این رشته و سالهای طولانی تحصیل) داره و فقط باید دلت خوش باشه که بهت میگن دکتر!


راستشو بخوای نمیدونم علاقم به کدومه آیا ؟؟؟ :40:

----------


## mohammad^s

> راستشو بخوای نمیدونم علاقم به کدومه آیا ؟؟؟



اتفاقن مشکله همست!

پس خوب با شرایط هر سه تاشون آشنا شو تا ببینی کدومش با شخصیت تو جور تره!

واسه اینکار تو همین سایت یا گوگل یا انجمن های تخصصی خودشون سرچ کن.
البته علاقه رو میشه بوجودم آورد! :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Fa¡ryTale

به نظرم دندان از پزشکی بهتره چون پزشکان عمومی زیادی هستن که نتونستن وارد دوره تخصص بشن و لفظ دکتر عمومی رو همچنان دارن اما دندان که بخونی به عنوان دندانپزشک شناخته میشی
از یه طرفم معمولا مریضایی که برا پر کردگی میان بیشترن چون یکی از اونا منم که به هیچ وجه حاضر نمیشم 3 ملیون بدم واسه کاشت دندان یعنی خیلیم لازم نیست تخصص داشته باشیم
اما من برا خودم که قبلا تو فضای اتاق عمل بودم اصلا پزشکی رو انتخاب نمیکنم چون واقعا خسته کنندس اما م
یط کار دندان دارو و رشته علوم ازمایشگاهی داخل اتاق عمل  نیست و مناسبتره
من رشته هوشبری خوندم رشته راحتیه بخصوص تو اتاق عمل کارت راحته 
ولی بازار کارش تو بیمارستانای دولتی زیاد خوب نیست چون اکثر شیفتا ظرفیت پره مگه اینکه بیمارستان خصوصی آشنا باشه
تو دانشگاه که به دانشجوهای پیراپزشکی زیاد اجر و ارزش نمیدن 
و از یه طرف محیط اتاق عمل رو نمیپسندم و این رشته رو توصیه نمیکنم

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

ولی شاید از اول این رشته رو خوب میخوندم الان به یه جایی رسونده بودمش واسه همینه میگن علاقه رو میشه بوجود اورد و هر رشته ای قبول شدین از اول بهش اهمیت بدین  و تا اخر ادامش بدین

----------


## sam_9910

> به نظرم دندان از پزشکی بهتره چون پزشکان عمومی زیادی هستن که نتونستن وارد دوره تخصص بشن و لفظ دکتر عمومی رو همچنان دارن اما دندان که بخونی به عنوان دندانپزشک شناخته میشی
> از یه طرفم معمولا مریضایی که برا پر کردگی میان بیشترن چون یکی از اونا منم که به هیچ وجه حاضر نمیشم 3 ملیون بدم واسه کاشت دندان یعنی خیلیم لازم نیست تخصص داشته باشیم
> اما من برا خودم که قبلا تو فضای اتاق عمل بودم اصلا پزشکی رو انتخاب نمیکنم چون واقعا خسته کنندس اما م
> یط کار دندان دارو و رشته علوم ازمایشگاهی داخل اتاق عمل  نیست و مناسبتره
> من رشته هوشبری خوندم رشته راحتیه بخصوص تو اتاق عمل کارت راحته 
> ولی بازار کارش تو بیمارستانای دولتی زیاد خوب نیست چون اکثر شیفتا ظرفیت پره مگه اینکه بیمارستان خصوصی آشنا باشه
> تو دانشگاه که به دانشجوهای پیراپزشکی زیاد اجر و ارزش نمیدن 
> و از یه طرف محیط اتاق عمل رو نمیپسندم و این رشته رو توصیه نمیکنم
> 
> ...


نظر ها متفاوت است !!!!  باید اندیشید ......  :Yahoo (65):

----------


## Roya.Kh

*من خودم پزشکی رو به دندون و دارو ترجیح میدم چون علاقه ی زیادی دارم... ولی در کل مقایسه بخوایم بکنیم از لحاظ راحتی کار و در آمد دندانپزشکی از پزشکی ( البته در سطح عمومی ) خیلی بهتره ... پزشکی علاقه و حوصله ی زیادی میخواد ... اگه فقط میخوای بهت دکتر بگن یا اینکه میخوای فقط پول در بیاری توصیه میکنم پزشکی رو انتخاب نکنی چون وسط راه پشیمون میشی .. ولی اگه با جون و دل عشق به پزشک شدن و خدمت کردن به مردم رو داری  آستیناتو بالا بزن و تمام سختیاشو به جون بخر .*  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## sam_9910

> * اگه فقط میخوای بهت دکتر بگن*





> فقط باید دلت خوش باشه که بهت میگن دکتر!




چرا همه اینو میگن؟؟؟

----------


## Abol443

من کلا از جاهای تنگ خوشم نمیاد  :Yahoo (76): 
دندون پزشکی محل کارش خیلی کوچیکه و کارش خیلی سخته به نظرم ! مخصوصا دندون های اخری  :Yahoo (65): 
خودمم خاطره ی خوشی از دندون پزشکی ندارم ! 
میمونه پزشکی و داروسازی ! 
کسی هست بتونه  درمورد درامد داروسازی و  موقعیت های شغلیش یه توضیحی بده ؟  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## Roya.Kh

> چرا همه اینو میگن؟؟؟


*چون خیلیا هستن که فقط برای اینکه اسم* *دکتر** رو یدک بشن وارد این رشته ها میشن ، بدون اینکه حتی کوچکترین درک و شناختی از خود رشته داشته باشن. و باید بگم این دسته از افراد ممکنه به لقب* *دکتر** دست پیدا کنن ولی در آینده ی کاریشون اونجور که باید دل به کار نمیدن و متاسفانه موفقیت چندانی نخواهند داشت.. امیدوارم شما  جزء این دسته نباشین.*

----------


## Abol443

آقا یکی هست که در مورد بازار کار و درامد داروسازی اطلاعات کامل داشته باشه ؟ :yahoo (1):

----------


## Alfredo

*من اگه رتبم بخوره دندون رو می زنم...چون یه خوبی که دندون داره اینه که اگه دندون دانشگاهی رو بیاری رتبت طوری هست که می تونستی پزشکی رو هم بیاری..بعد اگه تا قبل علوم پایه تصمیم بگیری عوض کنی و به دلیلی بخوای بری پزشکی چون دروس علوم پایه یکی هستن می تونی درخواست بدی و عوض کنی بری پزشکی*

----------


## sam_9910

> *من اگه رتبم بخوره دندون رو می زنم...چون یه خوبی که دندون داره اینه که اگه دندون دانشگاهی رو بیاری رتبت طوری هست که می تونستی پزشکی رو هم بیاری..بعد اگه تا قبل علوم پایه تصمیم بگیری عوض کنی و به دلیلی بخوای بری پزشکی چون دروس علوم پایه یکی هستن می تونی درخواست بدی و عوض کنی بری پزشکی*


این هم نظر جالبیه ها .... ؟؟؟؟؟ !!!!!!

----------


## roshana

> ای کسانی که 93 کنکور دادید !! شما کدام را انتخاب می کنید ؟؟؟  پزشكي يا دندانپزشكي یا داروسازی ؟؟؟؟ 
> همینطور اگه کسی در هر رشته دانشگاهی از علوم تجربی که هست لطفا بیاد و در مورد رشتش و بازار کارش یه سری توضیحات بده....
> 
> با تشکر...






درود 
من هنوز کنکور ندادم اما با خیلیا حرف زدم معمولا میگن دندون چون 
سال کمتری لازم داره و وام های میلیونی برای شروع کار و خریدن
دستگاه میدن و درامدش از بعضی پزشکیا بهتره،شب بیدار موندن و 
سختیای پزشکی رو هم نداره ما یکی از فامیلامون یه جراح خیلی بزرگه 
میگه کاش میرفتم دندون الان پول پارو میکردم !!

از نظر درامد و تعداد واحد و نوع کار و سختی دندون بهترینه

حالا هی نگید من همش میگم پول !! خو مهمه

----------


## Aryan-

نظر شخصی من اینه که هرکس با توجه به توانایی هاش و خصوصیات اخلاقیش باید رشته ش رو انتخاب کنه.

دندون خیلی سریع تر تموم می شه و تخصص های مختلف شو در خارج هم می شه گذروند (با درآمدی که دارید مشکل مالی برای تحصیل و دوره هاش نخواهید داشت) یه سرمایه اولیه برای خرید وسایل و نهایتا کرایه مطب داره. البته می شه با پزشک دیگه یا مطب دیگه ای با همه وسایل کار کرد.

پزشکی دوره سخت تر و طولانی تر و مدام باید درس بخونید.

هر دو رشته خیلی عالیه. نمی شه برتری داد یکی رو به یکی دیگه. کاملا بستگی به فرد داره.

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط YasharUR


اگه میخوای کنارت یه تیم باشه تا بهت کمک کنن و وقتی حتی اگه اشتباه کردی پشتت باشن پزشکی
اگه رقابت طلبی و دقیق و ایده ال گرا دندان پزشکی چون اینجا نه تنها پشتت نیست کسی بلکه اولین اشتباه میتونه اخرین اشتباهت باشه و با یه اشتباه اسمت تو شهر پخش میشه و رقیب هات خوابیدن تا اشتباه کنی و بکوبنت
و اگه دنبال دور از شدن مریض دردسر های ریز و درشت محیط درمانی دارو
هر سه تای بالا نسبین .یعنی تو دارو هم  دردسر های مریض  تو شرایطی کاملا فشارش رو احساس میکنی


داروساز مگه با مریض سر و کار داره؟*

----------


## _Nyusha_

این تاپیک مال 93 حتما تا حالا استارتر رفته دانشگاه
پس نظر جدید واس چیه؟؟؟!!!!!

----------

